

Ask HN: I need warm gloves that won't hinder typing - tired_man

I need a pair of warm gloves that are thin enough that I can still touch type.<p>The arthritis is kicking in early this year (morning temps in the 50s) and I have to keep working.<p>If you have any recommendations or links, please, please share.<p>(Note: Multi-million dollar winning lottery tickets cheerfully accepted in lieu of advice.)
======
detaro
Two ideas:

There are gloves aimed at photographers that either have thinner material at
the fingertips, slits to stick the fingertips out of or removable tips.

Glove liners made from silk (intended to be worn under thick gloves, like
socks are for shoes) can be really thin, maybe combined with a fingerless
glove?

~~~
tired_man
I hadn't known what glove liners were made from. A set or two of silk liners
underneath nytrile gloves might be just right.

I'm going to check out the photographer's gloves, too!

I never re-adjusted to cold climates after the service. I spent so much time
in Asia/Africa that if it isn't 85 or 90, I'm looking for a sweater. You'd
figure after more 20 years my body would have would reset.

Thanks for the leads!

------
PaulHoule
You could cut the fingers off a pair of cheap gloves.

~~~
tired_man
Ah, but the fingers are the part I need most. Thanks, though.

